# Sticky  Swift tyre valves - A heads up.



## bill

I thought I would take a moment to give Swift owners the "heads up" about defect Swift informed me about this morning by post.

It would appear that Swift "have become aware that a limited number of motorhomes have had incorrect tyre valves fitted during the production process. In extrreme circumstances the valve could fail resulting in total loss of air pressure to that wheel."

The letter I've received doesn't say exactly how many or which vehicles are affected all it says is that my 2004 Suntor 590rl may be. 

Very basically it would appear that the problem is that some wheels were fitted with rubber valves or rubber with chrome sleeve valves these being incorrect. The correct ones are "Rigid" Bolt in metal valve with metal dust cap" or "Metal" body valve with plastic dust cap". Swift suppied a photograph of all incorrect / correct valves. 

I have been through the process of arranging to have mine changed, they were the "Flexible, rubber valve with plastic dust cap". From what the people I spoke to said I got the impression that this applies to both steel and alloy wheels. (my four are alloy and the spare is steel and they will be changing all five valves.).

Now, I have no wish to cause a panic by publishing this I just felt that for warned is for armed. It at least gives Swift owners the option of getting onto their Customer Services if they are worried. After all, our lives and those of others depend on our tyres. If you think about it, it makes sense to have metal valves because the 80 psi (I think) in the FIAT base vehicle tyres is a heck of a lot to have to rely on rubber valves.

Anyway, there you are for what it's worth. Why is it I get the feeling that Swift are going to get a few enquiries. 

bill


----------



## 97485

Hi Bill
Just before Easter my van had a flat while sitting on my drive which was due to valve failure I wonder if I've got the wrong valves to add insult to injury I could not jack the van up high enough using the jack supplied even after putting it on blocks I had to call the AA to change the wheel.

Richard


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Bill, WHY are you putting 80psi pressure in your tyres, i have a royale 630 ensigne and put 4bar in the front and 4.5 in rear, i am using michelin camping car tyres and i have done 85000miles on only one replacement set. These figures were given to me by swift when i first bought the m/h.
metal valves were fitted from new.


----------



## bill

Hello Roscoe

If the failed valve was a rubber one like you see being pulled through the wheel when you get your car tyres done, then I suggest that you check with Swift. Particularly if your van is about the same age as mine.

Please remember that I don't know the technicalities of this defect, all I'm doing is raising awareness. I know what I'd do if someone else had raised my original post. I'd have been straight onto Swift if I'd found rubber valves regardless of the age of my van. Better safe than sorry.

If you can be certain your flat was due to valve failure I would think that Swift would be interested in the fact. 

Thanks for the feed back.

bill


----------



## gaspode

Hi

I'm making this post "sticky" for a few days as it contains important safety information and needs to be read by all our Swift owning members.


----------



## 88781

I had a flat on the Drive through a faulty valve too, it turned out to be caused by the wheel trim wire insert rubbing against the wall of the valve till ie eventually failed, these are those shiny domed shaped wheel trims sold through most dealer accesory outlets etc. that are popular with Motorhomers, do check installation carefully!

regards M&D


----------



## bill

Whistlinggypsie - Whoops yes mine is 4.0 bar as well. Just looked at my records. Having said that the pressure stated on the label in Italian on the B pillar says 5.5bar (which is close to 80 psi I think) and 80psi is marked on the Michelin camping. It is these I've been working on. Thanks for bringing it to my attention I'll now get onto Swift to double check.

You said that you had metal valves fitted from new, do you know whether this is considered normal for motorhomes?

bill


----------



## 97485

Hi
Mine are alloys with rubber valves.


----------



## BrianR

I also had a valve fail due to the plastic wheel trim shifting round and rubbing on the valve. I have now changed all my valves to metal ones. I was told at the time by ATS that metal valves should always be used for pressures over 65psi. 

Incidentally, who fitted the Michelin Camper tyres, was it Fiat or Swift. If it was Fiat, then all 'vans with Fiat as the base vehicle are potentially affected.

Brian


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I am not totaly sure who fitted the camper tyres, Fiat /Swift but i cannot see the base chassis being delivered to Swift with camper tyres already fitted. I had the second set put on in Spain 4 years ago at a saving of over £100 on the UK price. 

The information on the B pillar is for a commercial delivery vehicle which may have the same GVW but will have completely different road holding/handling too a motorhome.

The metal valves where on the vehicle from new so i suspect they were fitted by whoever fitted the camping tyres.


----------



## Tank

*Rubber Valves*

This problem could affect all Motorhomers as the maximum pressure for rubber valves is 65 to 69 psi. Below is an extract from Michelin which should be self explanatory. The problem however is not restricted to Michelin or Swift but anyone with rubber tyre valves.

According to Michelin, I quote: "Product 'XC Camping' is able to run at inflation pressure levels up to 5.5 bars (80 psi). The pressure limit for a rubber stemmed valve design is listed at 4.5 bars (65 psi) to 4.75 bars (69 psi) depending upon the precise dimensions of the valve stem concerned (diameter, length etc.) When using tubeless tyre fitments with a potential working pressure in excess of 4.5 bars (65 psi) to 4.75 bars (69 psi), therefore, metal clamp-in type tubeless valve stems must be employed. The above limitations, regarding rubber stemmed valve designs, are listed within the ETRTO (European Tyre & Rim Technical Organisation) 'Standards Manual': ETRTO (European Tyre & rim Technical Organisation) Tel: (Belgium) 322 344 4059 Fax: (Belgium) 322 344 1234 Web: http://www.etrto.org/ Email: [email protected]" Yours sincerely Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company

Tank


----------



## BrianR

With reference to Whistling Gypsy's comment that the pressure given on the B doorpillar being ok for commercial vehicles but not necessarily for motorcaravans of the same GVW, the tyre pressures recommended by the tyre manufacturers are based solely on the weight carried by the tyre. The pressure is the same irrespective of the use to which the vehicle is put. The only variations are that Michelin recommend an extra 5psi for the driven wheels and also a small variation for extremes of temperature. The recommended pressures are based on an ambient temperature of 17ºC. At 0ºC the pressure should be 5psi less, for example. 

Brian


----------



## whistlinggypsy

BrianR, i am not quite sure if your remarks are exactly right or if the info Swift gave me is right, the reason i question it is that Swift recommended 4bar front/4.5bar rear and as the van is front wheel drive it does not match your info from Michelin. 

When i asked for info on the camping car tyres from my tyre dealer i was told the walls of the CCTs are strengthened to compensate for the body roll of a m/h which i assume is inherent of the design of such vehicles. 

These are facts supplied by other people so i cannot vouch for the validity of their comments


----------



## BrianR

My statement was did not contain any specific recommendaed tyre pressures, so I am confused as to why you say it is contrary to the Swift recommendation specific to your vehicle. The B pillar tyre pressures are those recommended by the manufacturer for the vehicle when loaded to the maximum permitted weight for each axle and with the tyres they have fitted. Normally the rear axle has a higher permitted weight than the front, hence the difference. The Swift recommendation would be based on the tyres fitted to the conversion, which may be the same or different. The recommended tyre pressures for a "Camper" type tyre are only correct for that tyre and take into account its construction. They are correct whatever type of vehicle it is used on. If you contact Michelin with the details of your tyres, they will tell you the correct pressures for a couple of typical weights at the high and low end of the scale and suggest that you interpolate from these the pressures correct for your vehicle. They will also recommend that you add 5psi to these weights for the driven axle. To know what these weights are you need to load up your 'van with everything you take on a trip, including fuel and water, and get it weighed at a weighbridge, each axle separately. then you will know that your 'van is safe with regard to tyre pressures. I hope this helps - for historic reasons I am a bit obssesed with getting tyre pressures right.

Brian


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi BrianR, the info you have supplied is very informative and i will contact Michelin for the advice once i have the m/h weighed.

Bob


----------



## bill

My new valves arrived yesterday, as promised by Swift. Looking at them gives me a lot more confidence, they are substantial bit of kit compared to the rubber ones.

Just have to contact an ATS fitter now, they do the 'bis', fill in a from and I return form and old rubber valves to Tyre Line Ltd (for evaluation).

Any further news/info I'll pass it on.

bill


----------



## martinc

so confusing , we have not long had our first motor home, on the door lable it recommends 5.5 bar 78psi for front and back i have just tested the pressures and all 4 wheels are 69psi i must say that i have not tested them since we picked it up in nov we have a bessacarr e725 upgrade to 4000kg can anyone recommend what pressure i should put in the tyers
thanks martin


----------



## AndrewButler

*Tyre valves*

I have had the same problem. A tyre went flat on the M6 with no obvious reason. A week or two later a had a flat on the drive - ATS diagnosed rubber valve leakage and replaced it with a plastic one for £3.95. I suggested at the time that all the others should be looked at, but the young fitter said they were OK. Two weeks later another different tyre went down - this had a rubber valve also - you could see the valve was swollen. This was again replaced for £3.95 (this time a high pressure version). All tyres are now OK - its worth checking. Andy


----------



## Rudderman

*Tyre Valves*

See VOSA:-

Vehicle Details 
Reference : R/2007/150 
Manufacturer Ref : 
Make: FIAT 
Model : Ducato (250) with steel wheels 
Launch Date : 23/11/2007 
Numbers Involved : 368 
Build Start Date : 01/08/2007 
Build End Date : 30/09/2007 
Recall Details 
Concern : TYRE VALVE MAY BREAK CAUSING RAPID DEFLATION (STEEL WHEELS) 
Description : It has been identified that due to manufacture from an incorrect material, the tyre inflation valve may break. Should this occur, rapid deflation of the tyre, and possible vehicle instability would occur. 
Remedial Action : Recalled vehicles will have the tyre inflation valve replaced on all steel wheels including the spare. 
Vehicle Id : ZFA25000001268314 to ZFA25000001292389

Check yourself at:-
http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/default.asp


----------

